# Phishing για πολύ ψάρια



## nickel (Mar 24, 2008)

Από την Εθνική Τράπεζα (υποτίθεται) πήρα το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

Κλεισιματος των λογαριασμων και περιοριζοντας την προσβαση στο λογαριασμο. 
Ο λογαριασμος σας εχει Limited. Εμεις που αναθεωρηθηκε προσφατα στοιχεια της πιστωτικης σας καρτας, και φαινεται οτι χρησιμοποιειτε την ιδια πιστωτικη καρτα για 2 λογαριασμους. Οπως μπορειτε να διαβασετε και μας User Agreement (τμημα 2.13) δημιουργια πολλαπλων λογαριασμων ειναι αυστηρα απαγορευμενη. Ειστε τωρα καλειται να παρασχει πληροφοριες σχετικα με το λογαριασμο σας. Εθνικη Τραπεζα της Ελλαδος θα διερευνησει το θεμα γρηγορα και αν η ερευνα ειναι υπερ σας, θα αποκαταστησει το λογαριασμο σας.

Στο «Καντε κλικ εδω για να επαναφερετε το λογαριασμο σας»
η διεύθυνση που εμφανίζεται αποκάτω είναι:

```
http://www.matilda-disco.com.ar/chat/chat/inc/cmses/main.html
```

Μα δεν τους έχουν πει ότι οι μεταξωτές απάτες θέλουν και επιδέξιες μεταφράσεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2008)

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω τέτοιου είδους μηνύματα, και δεδομένου ότι συνέχεια διαβάζουμε στις εφημερίδες ότι _κάποιοι_ τσίμπησαν, πάντα αναρωτιέμαι "Μα τι ψάρι πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να τσιμπήσει τέτοιο δόλωμα;"


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 24, 2008)

No Bloody Genius, obviously. Τη ντίσκο θα την προτιμήσω όμως, αν ποτέ βρεθώ προς Αργεντινή μεριά. Έχει και αρχαιοελληνικές αρχιτεκτονικές επιρροές.


----------



## Philip (Mar 24, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Κάθε φορά που βλέπω τέτοιου είδους μηνύματα, και δεδομένου ότι συνέχεια διαβάζουμε στις εφημερίδες ότι _κάποιοι_ τσίμπησαν, πάντα αναρωτιέμαι "Μα τι ψάρι πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να τσιμπήσει τέτοιο δόλωμα;"



Αυτοί που την παθαίνουν καμια φορά είναι άνθρωποι με διανοητικά προβλήματα και που μπερδεύονται εύκολα, όπως π.χ. οι πολύ ηλικιωμένοι


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2008)

Για κάντε, λοιπόν, το SonicWALL Phishing IQ Test να δούμε πώς θα τα πάτε: http://www.sonicwall.com/phishing/


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2008)

Μολονότι τα πήγα πολύ καλά (9/10), κοίταξα τα Why _και_ στις σωστές απαντήσεις μου — και το συγκεκριμένο τεστ είναι μεγάλο σχολειό. Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ποτέ προβληματιστεί ιδιαίτερα επειδή δεν έχω διαδικτυακές σχέσεις με πολλούς οικονομικούς οργανισμούς. Μια φορά μόνο είχα πάρει μια ειδοποίηση από το πέιπαλ που παραλίγο να τη φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι επειδή έλεγε ότι δεν είχα αποδεχτεί μια πληρωμή (συνήθως μας μπαίνουν περισσότεροι ψύλλοι στ' αφτιά όταν μας δίνουν λεφτά, όχι όταν μας ζητούν), αλλά απλώς φρόντισα να μπω κανονικά στο λογαριασμό μου και να διαπιστώσω το αληθές του μηνύματος.

Βεβαίως, αν έχει κάποιος πολλές συναλλαγές μέσω διαδικτύου και πάρει κάποια καλοσχεδιασμένα μηνύματα όπως του τεστ, εύκολα μπορεί να την πατήσει. Το αύριό μας θα έχει πολύ περισσότερες διαδικτυακές συναλλαγές και πολύ καλύτερα οργανωμένους απατεώνες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

Νέα προσπάθεια πσαρέματος! Τούτη τη φορά υποτίθεται από το ΙΚΑ πως είναι το μήνυμα, αλλά ήδη από το θέμα φαίνεται αμέσως πως πρόκειται για κάτι εντελώς άκυρο (και ο τίτλος είναι στα αγγλικά «Please submit the tax refund request», και αναφέρεται σε επιστροφή φόρου — που 'ναι άσχετο με τη δραστηριότητα του ΙΚΑ). Άρα δεν αρκεί η καλή μετάφραση (που ούτε εδώ υπάρχει), θέλει και καλή γνώση τού πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα...
Αγαπητοί Φορολογούμενου,

Μετά την τελευταία ετήσια υπολογισμούς της δημοσιονομικής δραστηριότητας σας έχουμε προσδιορίζεται ότι είστε επιλέξιμοι για να λάβουν την επιστροφή φόρου από 373,80 €.

Παρακαλείσθε να υποβάλετε την αίτηση επιστροφής φόρου και θα μας επιτρέψει 6-9 ημερών, προκειμένου να το επεξεργαστεί.

Η επιστροφή μπορεί να καθυστερήσει για διάφορους λόγους. Για παράδειγμα, την υποβολή μη έγκυρα αρχεία ή την εφαρμογή μετά τη λήξη της προθεσμίας.

Για να αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση επιστροφή φόρου σας, κάντε κλικ εδώ

​Όποιος (άμυαλος) πατήσει στον περιεχόμενο σύνδεσμο, θα βρεθεί σ' ένα ρούσικο σάιτ εδώ:

```
http://www.escudo-club.ru/images/smiley/board/etk/greece/gr/taxrefund/greeklandstore/import/tax/refund/index.php?www.ika%2cgr/index/refund.html
```


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2012)

Για κάποιον που δεν έχει καμία σχεδόν συναλλαγή με τράπεζες ή άλλες εταιρείες μέσω ίντερνετ μια χαρά τα πήγα. 8/10. Έχασα μόνο τα δύο πρώτα που τα έβαλα ανάποδα. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 5, 2012)

Philip said:


> Αυτοί που την παθαίνουν καμια φορά είναι άνθρωποι με διανοητικά προβλήματα και που μπερδεύονται εύκολα, όπως π.χ. οι πολύ ηλικιωμένοι


Μα, έχουν email αυτοί; Κι αν έχουν, τα διαχειρίζονται οι ίδιοι και όχι η νοσοκόμα τους / ο μικρός τους αδελφός / η κόρη τους / το εγγονάκι τους / η Σβετλάνα που κάνει τα ψώνια και καθαρίζει κάθε Παρασκευή;

EDIT: 8 στα 10 κι εγώ. Πρέπει να κάνω εκσάσκισι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Μια γνωστή μου εν Λονδίνω μια μέρα δέχτηκε τηλεφώνημα από τη Μάικροσοφτ υποτίθεται, που της είπαν ότι ανακάλυψαν κάποιον ιό στον υπολογιστή της και να τους επιτρέψει να συνδεθούν για να το φτιάξουν από μακρυά, με οδηγίες που θα της έδιναν. Και ότι βρήκαν τα στοιχεία της από το μήνυμα που τους έστειλε ο υπολογιστής της. Αυτό δεν την υποψίασε, γιατί ποτέ δεν διάβασε προφανώς εκεί που λέει ότι η αποστολή γίνεται ανώνυμα. Της είπαν ότι για να δει το πρόβλημα αρκεί να κάνει κλικ εδώ-εκεί-πιο πέρα και θα δει ότι ο υπολογιστής της βγάζει το τάδε μήνυμα (απλές εντολές που σε κάθε υπολογιστή εκεί οδηγούν).
Στο μπλα μπλα της είπαν ότι άμα θέλει να της κάνουν και κάποιες έξτρα βελτιώσεις κοστίζει χ ποσό και δέχονται πιστωτική κλπ. Σε εκείνο το σημείο αυτή υποψιάστηκε και είπε όχι ευχαριστώ και με πήρε τηλέφωνο. Το αστείο ήταν ότι παρόλο που της εξήγησα ότι ήταν απάτη κλπ είχε ανησυχία ότι ο υπολογιστής της έχει ιό και έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσει με τη Μάικροσοφτ να της το φτιάξουν. Που σημαίνει ότι:
α. είτε συνεργάστηκε με αυτούς που τηλεφώνησαν και το έκρυβε για να μην φανεί τελείως χαζή
β. είτε κατάφεραν να την φοβίσουν ότι ξέρω γώ, θα της καεί το λάπτοπ και θα της πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι.
Νομίζω ότι γι'αυτο φταίει ο δυσανάλογα μεγάλος φόβος περί ιών που έχουν όλοι οι ερασιτέχνες των υπολογιστών. Όπου "ιός" είναι κάθε πρόβλημα με τους υπολογιστές. 
Πιο πρόσφατα μια άλλη γνωστή μου μου είπε ότι έλαβε ένα ημέιλ ότι αρχές Μαρτίου θα χτυπήσει κάποιος ιός (σε αυτά τα "τότε θα χτυπήσει ο τάδε ιός" παίζει μάλλον ο,τι και για το Υ2Κ). Προχτές μου είπε ότι της ήρθε από γνωστό της ένα περίεργο μήνυμα και το έσβησε και λίγο αργότερα ήρθε μήνυμα από το γνωστό που έλεγε το προηγούμενο ήταν σπαμ, συγγνώμη για το πρόβλημα. Και θεωρεί ότι αυτό ήταν απόδειξη του "ιού" που θα χτυπούσε αρχές Μαρτίου. 
Το μπελά μου όμως τον βρήκα το καλοκαίρι που έκανα δώρο στο παιδάκι κάτι φίλων ένα Κιντλ. Εκτός του ότι του το βγάλανε από τη μύτη του παιδιού, δηλαδή ο πατέρας του απαγόρεψε να το χρησιμοποιήσει αν δεν διαβάσει πρώτα όλο το βιβλίο με τις οδηγίες , η μητέρα με πήρε τηλέφωνο έξαλλη γιατί πρόσεξε ότι η Άμαζον μπορεί να δει τι έχεις στο Κιντλ σου, και αυτό είναι κατασκοπία και μπιγκμπραδερισμός (κατοχυρώνω το νεολογισμό). Το ωραίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι οικογενειακώς είναι οπαδοί της θρησκείας Απλ του θεού Τζομπς (ίσως αυτό φταίει) και δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να συλλέγει πληροφορίες η Απλ γι'αυτους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2012)

10/10. Ήταν ευκολάκι το τεστ, αν και γενικά κάνω πολλές συναλλαγές μέσω Ίντερνετ. Βέβαια το τεστ δεν σου δίνει την ευκαιρία να ξέρεις πράγματα, όπως το αν υπάρχει λόγος να σου στέλνει email η συγκεκριμένη τράπεζα (έχεις λογαριασμό σ' αυτήν; Έχεις δώσει το email σου; Έχεις επιτρέψει να σου στέλνουν email; )


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πιο πρόσφατα μια άλλη γνωστή μου μου είπε ότι έλαβε ένα ημέιλ ότι αρχές Μαρτίου θα χτυπήσει κάποιος ιός (σε αυτά τα "τότε θα χτυπήσει ο τάδε ιός" παίζει μάλλον ο,τι και για το Υ2Κ).


Τυπικά κρούσματα της μορφής _Ολυμπιακή Δάδα_ κ.τ.ό.: http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/virus.asp.

Εκείνο που βλέπω είναι ότι η οδήγηση απαιτεί εξετάσεις κι όμως κυκλοφορούν άπειροι άσχετοι κι επικίνδυνοι — οπότε αντιλαμβάνομαι πόσο χειρότερα είναι τα πράγματα στους υπολογιστές, όπου ο καθένας παίρνει το μηχανάκι του και βουρ στις λεωφόρους τού ιντερνετίου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ωραίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι οικογενειακώς είναι οπαδοί της θρησκείας Απλ του θεού Τζομπς (ίσως αυτό φταίει) και δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να συλλέγει πληροφορίες η Απλ γι'αυτους.



Και τους έχεις ακόμα για φίλους σου;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> και αυτό είναι κατασκοπία και μπιγκμπραδερισμός (κατοχυρώνω το νεολογισμό).


Να μην κρατήσουμε καλύτερα τον *μεγαλοαδελφισμό*, που φυσικά δεν έχει πέραση στην Ελλάδα, όπου κυριαρχεί ο ωχαδελφισμός / οχαδελφισμός;


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να μην κρατήσουμε καλύτερα τον *μεγαλοαδελφισμό*, που φυσικά δεν έχει πέραση στην Ελλάδα, όπου κυριαρχεί ο ωχαδελφισμός / οχαδελφισμός;


Να τον κρατήσουμε, γιατί προτιμώ τα ελληνικά, αλλά έχει έναν διφθογγο -οα- που δε μου αρέσει στη μέση, δε γίνεται να τον φάμε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

Μόνο αν πείσεις πρώτα τον κόσμο να λέει *_μεγαλαπατεώνας_ και *_μεγαλαστοί_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι αυτό γίνεται γιατί ακούγεται σαν "με γάλα". Εξάλλου το αστείο αυτό είναι από τον καιρό της προγιαγιάς μου:

-μεγάλα;
-όχι, με κακάο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και τους έχεις ακόμα για φίλους σου;



:s Είμαι υπέρ της ανεξιθρησκίας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Νέα προσπάθεια πσαρέματος! Τούτη τη φορά υποτίθεται από το ΙΚΑ πως είναι το μήνυμα, αλλά ήδη από το θέμα φαίνεται αμέσως πως πρόκειται για κάτι εντελώς άκυρο (και ο τίτλος είναι στα αγγλικά «Please submit the tax refund request», και αναφέρεται σε επιστροφή φόρου — που 'ναι άσχετο με τη δραστηριότητα του ΙΚΑ). Άρα δεν αρκεί η καλή μετάφραση (που ούτε εδώ υπάρχει), θέλει και καλή γνώση τού πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα...
> Αγαπητοί Φορολογούμενου,
> 
> Μετά την τελευταία ετήσια υπολογισμούς της δημοσιονομικής δραστηριότητας σας έχουμε προσδιορίζεται ότι είστε επιλέξιμοι για να λάβουν την επιστροφή φόρου από 373,80 €.
> ...


Έβγαλε τελικά και σχετική ανακοίνωση το ΙΚΑ (http://www.ika.gr/gr/infopages/news/20120302.cfm), αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να τους μιλήσει για τη διαφορά μεταξύ spam απ' τη μια και phishing απ' την άλλη...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2012)

*Εξιχνιάστηκε η απάτη με το μήνυμα για υποτιθέμενη επιστροφή φόρου από το ΙΚΑ*

[...]
_Σε τρεις περιπτώσεις, παρά το γεγονός ότι από την επόμενη κιόλας ημέρα η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση ενημερώνοντας τους πολίτες για την απάτη, τα κατάφεραν και απέσπασαν τους αριθμούς καρτών από τους κατόχους τους, με τις οποίες προέβησαν σε αγορές μέσω διαδικτύου._

Ε, λοιπόν, αν υπάρχουν ανάμεσά μας άνθρωποι που έχουν πιστωτικές κάρτες, έχουν πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο, και όμως μπορούν να πιστέψουν ότι *το ΙΚΑ επιστρέφει φόρους, *και μάλιστα μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας, όντως τους αξίζει να την πατήσουν έτσι και χειρότερα. Ας μην αναφέρω καν ότι δεν τους έκανε εντύπωση η διατύπωση τύπου μηχανικής μετάφρασης. Το μόνο που περιμένω να μάθω γι' αυτούς για να ολοκληρωθεί η εικόνα είναι ότι δεν είχαν καν πληρώσει φόρους (στο κράτος, όχι στο ΙΚΑ), άρα δεν ήταν λογικό να περιμένουν επιστροφή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Έγραφε χτες ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή για την Κίνηση Φίλων ΓΑΠ (και θα πρέπει να έχουν γράψει κι άλλοι, γιατί προχτές οι ίδιοι ισχυρίζονταν «Και όμως είμαστε αυθεντικοί!» (αυθεντικοί τι;). Δεν ξέρω αν είχαν (όπως γράφει ο Κασιμάτης) ζητήσει λεφτά στα πρώτα ηλεμηνύματα που έστειλαν (το μήνυμα που πήρα εγώ δεν ζητούσε λεφτά) — μόνο υπογραφές φαίνεται να μαζεύουν, που από μόνο του απαιτεί αυτό που στη μυθιστοριογραφία λέγεται «suspension of disbelief». Με την ευκαιρία αυτού του ηλεμηνύματος, ο Κασιμάτης έπιασε και τις άλλες ηλεταχυδρομικές απάτες:

Σκέπτομαι όμως και μία τρίτη εκδοχή, πέραν της πλάκας ή της απάτης. Αφού η «κίνηση» ζητούσε και την οικονομική συνδρομή των ενδιαφερομένων -και μάλιστα σε δολάρια ΗΠΑ- μπορεί να ήταν ένα επιστημονικό πείραμα για τη μέτρηση της ευήθειας, με βάση την κλίμακα του δολαρίου: από τα 2 ώς τα 100. Δεν θα με εξέπληττε καθόλου, φέρ’ ειπείν, αν η δίωξη του ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος ανιχνεύσει πίσω από την υπόθεση αυτή έναν υπολογιστή εγκατεστημένο σε πανεπιστημιακό τμήμα ψυχολογίας...

Υπάρχει, ωστόσο, και η παράμετρος της ορθογραφίας. Κατά κανόνα, κείμενα τα οποία διαδίδονται μέσω του Διαδικτύου και αποσκοπούν στην εξαπάτηση για τον προσπορισμό οικονομικού οφέλους είναι όχι απλώς ανορθόγραφα και ασύντακτα, αλλά τερατωδώς ασυνάρτητα. Ο λόγος είναι ότι, συνήθως, οι απατεώνες είναι ξένοι και στήνουν την απάτη τους από την ασφάλεια μιας πόλης που μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε άλλη ήπειρο. *Βεβαίως, το ότι δεν τους περνάει από το νου μήπως τα γλωσσικά λάθη προδώσουν τις αληθινές προθέσεις τους τους κατατάσσει αυτομάτως στην κατηγορία των ηλιθίων που ψαρεύουν για πανηλιθίους.*

Ιδανικό παράδειγμα, εν προκειμένω, είναι το mail που έλαβα στις 21 Φεβρουαρίου, διά του οποίου κάποιοι επιτήδειοι επιδιώκουν να αποσπάσουν τα προσωπικά στοιχεία του παραλήπτη, με το δέλεαρ της χορήγησης δανείου. Θαυμάστε ελληνικά: «Μήπως χρειάζεστε ένα δάνειο; Μπορώ να χειριστεί τις οικονομικές ανάγκες σας με λιγότερο αποπληρωμής. Το πρόβλημα είναι ο λόγος που χρηματοδοτεί μόλις το 2 τοις εκατό. Οποια και αν είναι οι περιστάσεις, το ίδιο απασχολείται, συνταξιούχος, έχουν μια κακή πιστοληπτική ικανότητα, μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε». Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, απόδειξη της απύθμενης βλακείας του απατεώνα είναι ότι υπογράφει την επιστολή ως «Mario Puzo». (Σημειωτέον ότι, αν ακολουθήσουμε τους κανόνες της ιταλικής, το ψευδώνυμο «Ρuzo» προφέρεται με τον τρόπο του εθνικού μας ήρωα Γεωργίου Καραϊσκάκη, αν με εννοείτε...) [Αν δεν τον εννοείτε, εδώ.]

Συνεπώς, για να συνδέσω όλα αυτά μαζί και να τελειώνουμε, συμπεραίνω ότι οι εμπνευστές της «κίνησης ΓΑΠ», ανεξαρτήτως των προθέσεών τους, είναι Ελληνες. (Και, περιττόν ειπείν, η απουσία λαθών αποκλείει την εκδοχή να ενεπλάκη αυτοπροσώπως ο Γιώργος στη σύνταξή της...)
Κρατάω το ζουμί: Στην υπόθεση του phishing, ηλίθιοι ψαρεύουν για πανηλίθιους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Νέα προσπάθεια άγρας απρόσεχτων, άσχετων και/ή ηλίθιων:

Για λόγους ασφαλείας η πιστωτική 5892 - XXXX - XXXX - XXXX έχει αποκλειστεί.
Αν είστε ο ιδιοκτήτης αυτής της πιστωτικής κάρτας, ακολουθήστε τις παρακάτω 
σύνδεσμο και να επιβεβαιώσετε τα στοιχεία σας για να ξεκλειδώσετε την κάρτα.

Εννοείται πως πολλές MasterCard Debit της Εθνικής από 5892 αρχίζουν (μέχρι και στη βίκι το βρίσκεις), οπότε τα χηναρούδια θα την πατήσουν μεγαλοπρεπώς... Ο μεταμφιεσμένος λίνκος που 'χει πιο κάτω το μήνυμα, εκτρέπει το θύμα κάπου στην Ουγγαρία.

ΥΓ Η εκδότρια τράπεζα μιας πιστωτικής εντοπίζεται πανεύκολα: http://www.issueridentificationnumber.com/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 27, 2012)

Έλαβα προσφάτως ένα διαμαντάκι.



> From: Mr. Ban Ki-Moon [[email protected]]
> To: undisclosed recipients
> Cc:
> Subject: YOUR COMPENSATION FROM UNITED NATIONS 2012
> ...


(μα, ποιος μπορεί να είναι τόσο βούρλο ώστε να πιστέψει ότι του γράφει ο Μπαν Κι Μουν αυτοπροσώπως; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

Ελπίζω να είναι ρητορική η ερώτησή σου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

...
Φαίνεται πως κάποιοι παρακολούθησαν τα μαθήματα που διαφημίζονται στο αποπάνω Hoaxford Fraudiversity , αλλά μάλλον δεν αποφοίτησαν summa cum laude, αλλά summa cum laughe (with out dis tinction, with a laughable diction): 





What a piece of work is a man, how gobbling in unreason, how finite in his faculties, in form and moving how express and admirable, in action how like a sucker, in apprehension how like a sod...


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2012)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Beware of the invitation* 
One form of online confidence trick is aimed at scientists and technologists, always eager because of the pressure to publish to take up invitations to present a paper at a prestigious conference. E-mail messages and websites advertise a conference in their field with a personal invitation to take part, subject only to the usual conference registration fee. A gullible booker finds too late that the conference doesn’t exist — it’s a _*scamference*_. The term dates back to the middle of the last decade. 

Μουφοσυνέδριο


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2012)

Φίλοι μου, έχω μια απορία, και συγχωρήστε την αφέλειά μου. Συνέβη το εξής:

Προσπαθώ να πουλήσω κάποια παλιά έπιπλα του παππού μου και του θείου μου. Έβαλα λοιπόν κάτι αγγελίες εδώ κι εκεί, μεταξύ άλλων για μια μικρή ραφιέρα με τζάμι μπροστά, κι έβαλα και τιμή 150 ευρώ. Μου ήρθε λοιπόν από τη διεύθυνση [email protected] το εξής μήνυμα:


> HOW MUCH?


Λίγο κουλό το βρήκα έστω και μόνο επειδή ήταν τόσο λακωνικό, αλλά απάντησα, και μου ήρθε το εξής:


> My name is Michael Femi , I am interested in buying your item I saw in internet am Justice from Canada,I want an item urgently and get back to me with the total cost of the item plus shipping cost to Nigeria, which i
> want to buy for my wife as a gift a presentation, as I am willing to do this quickly because of the urgency . I will make my payment by bank transfer which, as I said is reliable and secured.Sokindly send me your full name and bank details, so I can do the payment. i will wait your reply as soon as possible .
> 
> And here is the account information required for payment ::
> ...


Τώρα αυτό πρέπει να είναι μούφα. Σιγά μη θέλει μια ραφιέρα αντίκα από την Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα επειγόντως, τι να την κάνει; Ας πάρει τουλίπες στη γυναίκα του, πιο φθηνά θα του έρθει. Δεν απάντησα λοιπόν, αλλά έχω μια απορία: αυτός τι όφελος θα είχε αν του έστελνα τα στοιχεία μου; Πώς θα μπορούσε να με εξαπατήσει; Έχοντας μόνο τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου, θα μπορούσε να σηκώσει λεφτά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2012)

Δεν θα σε πλήρωνε. Το λέω εκ πείρας. Έχω φίλο που πουλάει βιντεοπαιχνίδια μέσω Ίντερνετ και έχει αραιά και πού παραγγελίες από Νιγηρία. Απλά τούς στέλνεις το αντικείμενο και δεν πληρώνουν. Είναι ό,τι ψάρια πιάσουν. Παίζει να έχω δει και το συγκεκριμένο όνομα. Αγνόησέ το.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2012)

Καλά, ήδη τον αγνόησα, έχει περάσει κάμποσος καιρός, απλά έμεινα με την απορία.
Μα, σιγά μην έστελνα το αντικείμενο χωρίς να έχω πληρωθεί πρώτα! Αυτό δηλαδή περίμενε;
Ακόμη κι έτσι, σιγά το κέρδος που θα είχε, μαζεύοντας τζάτζαλα από τις αγγελίες! Μα βγάζει κέρδος αυτός ο άνθρωπος;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2012)

Όπως μάς διδάσκει το eBay, ποτέ δεν στέλνουμε τίποτα σε κανέναν πριν μας το πληρώσει. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και το paypal, και δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουμε ποτέ τα δικά μας τραπεζικά στοιχεία -- ή αριθμούς πιστωτικής κάρτας, όταν είμαστε αγοραστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καλά, ήδη τον αγνόησα, έχει περάσει κάμποσος καιρός, απλά έμεινα με την απορία.
> Μα, σιγά μην έστελνα το αντικείμενο χωρίς να έχω πληρωθεί πρώτα! Αυτό δηλαδή περίμενε;
> Ακόμη κι έτσι, σιγά το κέρδος που θα είχε, μαζεύοντας τζάτζαλα από τις αγγελίες! Μα βγάζει κέρδος αυτός ο άνθρωπος;



Είπαμε· ό,τι phishes πιάσουμε. Οτιδήποτε δωρεάν είναι κέρδος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.car.gr/information/simboulos/

Προσοχή στα SMS που στέλνουν απατεώνες απο το εξωτερικό που θέλουν δήθεν να αγοράσουν το όχημά σας χωρίς παζάρια και χωρίς να το δούνε, θέλοντας να πληρώσουν μέσω PAYPAL . Απατεώνες δημιουργούν ένα κόντο με μια πιστωτική κάρτα. Μετά σας στέλνουν τα χρήματα για το αυτοκίνητο και μόλις πάρουν το αυτοκίνητο λένε στην τράπεζα της πιστωτικής κάρτας να κάνουν ακήρωση της πληρωμής. Σκοπός τους είναι να σας πάρουν τα έξοδα μεταφοράς δηλ. τα 800 εως 2000 ευρώ που σας τα έχουν τάχα προκαταβάλει και τα οποία πρέπει να τα πληρώσετε εσείς κατευθείαν στην μεταφορική εταιρεία. Τα χρήματα αυτά, της μεταφοράς, αν τα στείλετε θα τα χάσετε. Σας απειλούν μάλιστα ότι θα σας κάνουν μήνυση. Αν δεν μπούν τα λεφτά στην τσέπη σας, αν δεν εισπράξετε τα χρήματα, μην πιστεύετε τίποτα και κανέναν. Διαβάστε παρακάτω την μαρτυρία ενός μέλους μας --------------- "Κάποια στιγμή στην ημέρα δέχτηκα ένα sms μέσω κάποιου site αποστολής sms(hok.bik) ότι κάποιος έχει δει την αγγελία μου στο car.gr και σε περιπτωση που δεν το έχω πουλήσει να του στείλω e-mail για πρόσθετες πληροφορίες. Το μύνημα ήταν στα αγγλικά και το όνομα ξένο. Μετά από κάποιες λίγες ερωτήσεις που μου έκανε για την κατάσταση του αυτοκινήτου, και κάποια παζάρια, μου ανέφερε ότι θέλει να το αγοράσει. Αφού τον ρώτησα πως θα γίνει αυτό αν αυτός είναι στο εξωτερικό, αυτός μου απάντησε ότι τώρα βρίσκεται στις Βερμούδες και θα γίνει η μεταφορά από καποιον άλλο και να μην με απασχολεί οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία και έξοδο μεταφοράς καθώς θα το καλύψει αυτός. Μετά με ρώτησε εάν έχω λογαριασμό Paypal για να μου βάλει τα λεφτά εκεί. Του απάντησα ναι και του έδωσα τον αριθμό. Μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά είχα e-mail από Paypal ότι μου κατατέθηκαν τα λεφτά του αυτοκινήτου συν 800 ευρώ για την εταιρεία μεταφοράς. Μάλιστα στο e-mail έλεγε ότι επειδή το ποσό κατάθεσης είναι μεγάλο, και προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί ο αγοραστής ότι θα πάρει το αυτοκίνητο θα έπρεπε εγώ να καταθέσω τα λεφτά μεταφοράς σε έναν λογαριασμό Western Union στην Αγγλία και μετά θα μπορούσα να εισπράξω τα λεφτά της κατάθεσης. Επειδή είμαι λίγο πιο προχωρημένος χρήστης Η/Υ διαπίστωσα ότι το e-mail του Paypal ήταν καλά καμουφλαρισμένο και στην πραγμάτικοτητα είχε σταλεί από μια άλλη διευθυνση Gmail. Δηλαδή απάτη.. Μάλιστα στο e-mail ανέφερε ότι σε περίπτωση που έχω την οποιαδήποτε απορία μπορώ να κάνω reply και ενώ θα φαινότανε ότι κάνω στο paypal, στην πραγματικότητα θα έκανα πάλι σε αυτόν. Θα έπερνε δηλαδή κάποιος τα 800 ευρώ μέσω Western Union και μετά καπνός.Eκανα προωθηση στο paypal το μηνυμα ως υποπτο και με ενημερωσαν πως οντως ειναι απατη.Δεν ειχαν μπει στο λογαριασμο μου χρηματα και ουδεποτε το paypal ζητησε να γινει καταθεσει απο εμενα στην western union."


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2012)

Επ' αυτού, να θυμάστε πάντα, όταν σας κάνουν κατάθεση στο paypal, να μπαίνετε μόνοι σας στο paypal από καθαρό tab.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2012)

Εμένα θα μου χτυπαγαν καμπανάκια με το που θα έβλεπα την Paypal να σε στέλνει στη Western Union. Και φυσικά το γεγονός ότι το πέιπαλ δεν σου στέλνει ποτέ οδηγίες κλπ. 
Ίσως να έχει δίκιο ο τυπος που λέει ότι όλα αυτά προορίζονται επίτηδες για χαζούς και απονήρευτους.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> "Κάποια στιγμή στην ημέρα δέχτηκα ένα sms μέσω κάποιου site αποστολής sms(hok.bik) ότι κάποιος έχει δει την αγγελία μου στο car.gr και σε περιπτωση που δεν το έχω πουλήσει να του στείλω e-mail για πρόσθετες πληροφορίες. Το μύνημα ήταν στα αγγλικά και το όνομα ξένο. Μετά από κάποιες λίγες ερωτήσεις που μου έκανε για την κατάσταση του αυτοκινήτου, και κάποια παζάρια, μου ανέφερε ότι θέλει να το αγοράσει.


Τέτοιο μήνυμα έστειλαν και στη μαμά μου όταν πουλούσε το αυτοκίνητό της. Μου το έδειξε γιατί της έκανε εντύπωση που ήταν στα αγγλικά, και εγώ της είπα να το αγνοήσει. Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι είναι απάτη, γιατί σιγά να μην συμφέρει κάποιον που είναι στην Αγγλία να πάρει αυτοκίνητο από την Ελλάδα, να πληρώσει τα έξοδα μεταφοράς, και τους σχετικούς δασμούς για την εισαγωγή του οχήματος στη χώρα - χάθηκαν τα Βόξαλ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουμε απάτη σαν αυτή που περιγράψαμε στο άλλο νήμα, το advance fee fraud, μόνο που δεν γίνεται για μετάφραση αλλά για άλλου είδους δοσοληψία. Λέει η Wikipedia στις «νιγηριανές» απάτες:

Many scams involve the purchase of goods and services via classified advertisements, especially on sites like Craigslist, eBay, or Gumtree. These typically involve the scammer contacting the seller of a particular good or service via telephone or email expressing interest in it. They will typically then send a fake check written for an amount greater than the asking price, asking the seller to send the difference to an alternate address, usually by money order or Western Union. A seller eager to sell a particular product may not wait for the check to clear, and when the bad check bounces, the funds wired have already been lost.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2012)

To link απ' το car.gr έχει κι άλλα, Νίκελ. Αυτό που παρέθεσα εγώ παραπάνω δεν έχει να κάνει με αποστολή έτσι τυχαία μεγαλύτερου ποσού, αλλά μεγαλύτερου ποσού το οποίο υποτίθεται αντιστοιχεί στα έξοδα αποστολής. Άρα δεν σου ζητά πίσω τη διαφορά, αλλά να αποδώσεις και καλά τα έξοδα αποστολής στη μεταφορική. Είναι ο ίδιος κατά βάση μηχανισμός αλλά με καλύτερη "τεκμηρίωση" του γιατί πρέπει να στείλεις κάπου εσύ, δηλαδή ο πωλητής, λεφτά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Δεν είναι τίποτα, πρωινή παρεξήγηση. Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο είχα μείνει στο #30, δηλαδή ότι η συζήτηση αφορούσε πώληση αντικειμένου για το οποίο δεν θα πάρουμε ποτέ τα λεφτά μας. Είναι όλες αυτές οι περιπτώσεις αρκετά πιο περίπλοκες.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2012)

Μέιλ με τίτλο *ανολοκλήρωτο *(που σ' αφήνει να σκεφτείς μοναχός σου διάφορα...): :devil:

Είμαι η κ. Ellen.M. Περισσότερα, Α αφιερωμένο Δούλος του Θεού. Έχω ένα ίδρυμα / Estate ανολοκλήρωτο {αξίας $ 2,142,728.00 δολάρια ΗΠΑ} και πρέπει να σας βοηθήσει να το τελειώσω, λόγω της υγείας μου, τα πάντα είναι διαθέσιμα επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου μέσω e-mail: [email protected]κλπ


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Στο πρωτότυπο, πριν το χώσουν στην κιμαδομηχανή:
I am Mrs Ellen.M. More, A devoted Servant of God. I have a foundation/Estate uncompleted {valued at
$2,142,728.00 US Dollars} and need you to help me finish it because of my health, everything is available.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες μπαμπέσικα.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 17, 2012)

Μου ήρθε σήμερα mail-απάτη με θέμα τη... νομιμοποίηση της μαριχουάνας! :lol:

NBC News Reports History Being Made as Legalization For Colorado and Washington State Optimistically Impacts Growth For Cannabis Science's New Drug Development Programs and State-by-State Medicinal Initiatives 

In three of those states - Colorado, Oregon and Washington - voters were deciding whether to allow people over 21 to use marijuana for any purpose. In Oregon, NBC News projected that the initiative to legalize marijuana had failed. In Montana, NBC News projected that voters had approved a plan to to revamp an existing medicinal marijuana law to make it more restrictive. 

Medical and Health Care Investors

We are looking for leading medical and health care investors to help provide excellent and efficient medical and health care for our future researches. If you believe you can make a difference in people’s lives, we welcome you to contact us for more information. 

(για πληροφορίες κ.λπ.)

Disclaimer: When a patient is deciding what type of treatment they want to pursue, they should talk with their doctor first, about the specific cancer type that they have and discuss the treament course.


----------



## Irini (Nov 18, 2012)

Το παρακάτω θα μπορούσε να μπει και ως γκουκλομετάφραση υποθέτω. 
Είμαι μοδερατόρισσα (ένα ή δύο σίγμα άραγε; ) σε ένα φόρουμ που ώρες-ώρες νομίζω πως δεν έχει spam-filter. Τέσπα, το τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου δεν λέγεται αλλά το παρακάτω πολύ με άρεσε:
Σε σπαμ για cialis ο τίτλος ήταν " Order seedy best-generics"


----------



## dharvatis (May 13, 2013)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες μού έχουν έρθει δύο μηνύματα phishing από "PayPal", ειδοποιώντας με για μια πληρωμή που υποτίθεται ότι έκανα  Πολύ καλοφτιαγμένα, ακριβή αντίγραφα των μηνυμάτων του PayPal, με μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν αναφέρουν καθόλου δικά μου στοιχεία - εύκολα την πατάς αν είσαι λίγο απρόσεκτος.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2013)

Επειδή κυκλοφορεί στο φέισμπουκ ένα τάχαμουδηθεν τσοντοβίδεο της Ριάνα. Μην τσιμπήσετε, είναι για ψάρακες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Επειδή κυκλοφορεί στο φέισμπουκ ένα τάχαμουδηθεν τσοντοβίδεο της Ριάνα. Μην τσιμπήσετε, είναι για ψάρακες.



Δεν χρειαζόμαστε, έχουμε εγχώριες.:)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που θα τσιμπήσει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Είναι θλιβερά τα πράγματα όταν ούτε οι απατεώνες δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα για την απαιτούμενη επένδυση σε καλούς μεταφραστές που θα κάνουν την απάτη τους πιο πιστευτή. 

 :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά φοβούνται ότι αν αναθέσουν σε μεταφραστή, θα προδοθούν και θα συλληφθούν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2013)

Αποκλείεται δηλαδή ο μεταφραστής να είναι συνεργός;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2013)

Δεν αποκλείεται, αρκεί να μπορέσουν να βρουν τον μεταφραστή που δέχεται να γίνει συνεργός. Αλλά πού θα τον βρουν; Στο Προζ;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 12, 2014)

Σήμερα μου ήρθε ένα πολύ καλό: τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη, το FBI, η Ίντερπολ, η αμερικάνικη κυβέρνηση και η Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα, όλοι αυτοί ασχολούνται με την υπόθεσή μου 

Dear Beneficiary,

This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contract file presently on my desk, and I found out that you have not received your payment due to your lack of co-operation and not fulfilling the obligations giving to you in respect to your contract payment.Secondly,you are hereby advised to stop dealing with some non-officials in the bank as this is an illegal act and will have to stop if you so wish to receive your payment immediately.

Meanwhile, The National Central Bureau of Interpol enhanced by the United Nations and Federal Bureau of Investigation after there last meeting with the U.S.A GOVERNMENT, WORLD BANK, AND UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION OFFICIAL have successfully passed a mandate to the current president of Nigeria his Excellency President Goodluck Jonathan to boost the exercise of clearing all foreign debts owed to you and other individuals and organizations who have been found not to have receive their Contract Sum,Lottery/Gambling, Inheritance and the likes. We will send you an ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw your Funds via ATM MACHINE in any part of the world and the maximum daily limit is Ten Thousand united States Dollars($10,000) valued sum at $1.3 Million United States Dollars {1,300,000.00}.The ATM CARD would be sent to you via DHL Delivery Service, Because we have signed a contract with them which should expired by Dec 22-2016.

NOTE, your new Payment details are United nations Approval code No; NG567P, Reference No.30295, Allocation No: 3426 Password No: 7644, File Code No: 1875 and your Certificate of Merit Payment No: 1875, Released Code No: 0059; Immediate  Activation confirmation No: 8575; Secret Code No: XXTN554, Having received these vital payment code, therefore You are qualified now to received and confirm Your payment with the Federal Government immediately within the next 72hrs.

If you would like to receive your fund this way,Kindly reconfirm your.

(1) Your Full Name
(2) Full residential address.
(3) Phone/country code And Fax Number
(4) Age
(5) Present Occupation
(6) Company name (IF ANY)

Below is the personal email address and contact of the foreign affairs department officer in Charge of your ATM CARD PAYMENT.

Name:. Mr. John Micheal Roundish
Tel: +238104173833
Email:  [email protected]

To effect the release of your ATM Card valued at $1.3 million you are advised to contact the foreign remittance department officer for the delivery.
We shall be expecting to receive your information as you have to stop any further communication with anybody or office.

Thanks for your co-operation.

BEST REGARDS,

Mr. David Brown
Cc: Senate President.
Cc: All Foreign Payment Offices.
Cc: Board of Directors .
Cc: Accountant General Of The Federation


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2014)

Η σημερινή ομοβροντία μηνυμάτων spam ήταν πολύ ενημερωτική:
Μας άρεσε το βιογραφικό σημείωμα σας και αποφασίσαμε ότι ενδιαφέρεστε να δουλεψετε στην εταιρεία μας.
(Ευχαριστώ, δεν το ήξερα!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes!


Ένας άνδρας από τη Μαλαισία «παρήγγειλε» μεγέθυνση πέους μέσω Διαδικτύου. Έμεινε έκπληκτος, όμως, όταν το ταχυδρομείο του παρέδωσε τη συσκευή: επρόκειτο έναν μεγεθυντικό φακό.

Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, μαζί με τον μεγεθυντικό φακό υπήρχαν και οδηγίες χρήσης, προκειμένου να μην αυτοτραυματιστεί ο άνδρας.

Το σημείωμα που συνόδευε τον μεγεθυντικό φακό έγραφε: «Μην χρησιμοποιείτε κάτω από το φως του ήλιου».

Ο άνδρας πλήρωσε 122 ευρώ για ένα αντικείμενο αξίας 6 ευρώ, είπε ο υπεύθυνος του Ινστιτούτου Καταναλωτών της Μαλαισίας στην εφημερίδα The Star.

Ο Μαλαισιανός δεν αποκάλυψε τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας από την οποία εξαπατήθηκε και δικηγόροι εκτιμούν ότι είναι μάλλον απίθανο να πάρει πίσω τα χρήματά του.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231324506​

A vain Malaysian man who ordered a penis enlarger online was stunned when the device was delivered - a magnifying glass!

To add insult to injury the magnifying glass came with an instruction that would at least prevent the man from causing injury to himself.

It read: Do Not Use in Sunlight. [...]
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ifying-glass-warning-Do-not-use-sunlight.html​
Έχουμε και μια μεταφραστική παρατήρηση: Ο υπεύθυνος του Ινστιτούτου Καταναλωτών της Μαλαισίας είπε στην εφημερίδα The Star ότι το θύμα «had paid RM450 for the penis enlarger». Φυσικά δεν έκανε μετατροπή σε ευρώ. Τη μετατροπή θα την κάνει ο μεταφραστής και θα τη σερβίρει διαφορετικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2014)

> Do Not Use in Sunlight.


Κλαίω... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2014)

> Πως να εξοικονομήσετε χώρο στο δωμάτιο σας με ένα καθρέφτη!


Δεν είναι απάτη, αλλά το βάζω εδώ επειδή μου θύμισε αυτό:


nickel said:


> Ένας άνδρας από τη Μαλαισία «παρήγγειλε» μεγέθυνση πέους μέσω Διαδικτύου. Έμεινε έκπληκτος, όμως, όταν το ταχυδρομείο του παρέδωσε τη συσκευή: επρόκειτο έναν μεγεθυντικό φακό.


Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι αυτό με τον καθρέφτη ήταν του στυλ "βάλτε τον στον τοίχο και το δωμάτιο θα δείχνει μεγαλύτερο", αλλά τους αδίκησα τους ανθρώπους:


Spoiler



Ολόσωμος καθρέφτης - μπιζουτιέρα από ξύλο ελάτης και εσωτερική επένδυση από μαύρο βελούδο με χωρητικότητα πάνω 300 μπιζού!!!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2014)

Πριν από λίγο πήρα το παρακάτω μήνυμα, υποτίθεται από το Pay Pal. Ευτυχώς είχε μπει αυτομάτως στα ανεπιθύμητα, αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι όλοι τόσο τυχεροί.

Your account has been flagged

Hello,

As part of our ongoing effort to provide a safer, simpler and more convenient service to our customers, our risk departement is flagging some suspected accounts.

Recently, your account was reviewed and flagged because of a potential connection to some fraudulent transactions.

To avoid an eventual restriction to your account, please verify your informations by logging in to our Litigations Manager.

This can be done by following the link below.

>> Verify


If you don't comply to this request, your account will be locked for security reasons.

Yours sincerly,
РауРаΙ
This email was sent to .......................... because your email preferences are set to receive all account notices. Copyright © 1999-2014 РауРаΙ . All rights reserved.

Ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια: Δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο Pay Pal. :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2015)

Έλαβα το παρακάτω μήνυμα που απευθύνεται σε πολύ ψάρια:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 25, 2015)

Χαχαχα! Microsoft Outlook Windows :-D :-D :-D Και Nokia Android!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2015)

Έχει αρχίσει το fishing και στο κινητό. Έλαβα το εξής μήνυμα στο κινητό μου από αριθμό που υποτίθεται ότι είναι στην Αγγλία: +44 7487787052 (αλλά ως γνωστόν μπορείς να στείλεις μήνυμα μέσω Ίντερνετ και να φαίνεται ότι προέρχεται από όποιον αριθμό τηλεφώνου θέλεις.)

Το μήνυμα λέει:

Hello, I am Scott Scelby from Standard chartered bank, London. Kindly contact me on my private e-mail for a vital transaction: [email protected]

Μια μικρή έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο δείχνει ότι μερικοί την έχουν πατήσει κιόλας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2015)

Γιατί ως γνωστόν οι τράπεζες έχουν email στην hotmail.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2015)

Μόλις έλαβα κι εγώ εσεμές από τον διαβόητο τύπο τής (υποτίθεται) Standard Chartered. Το μήνυμα λέει: «Hello, am Scott Smelby from Standard chartered bank, London. Kindly contact me on my private e-mail for a vital transaction: [email protected]», αλλά ο τύπος κυκλοφορεί και με ονόματα Swelby, Melby, Welby κλπ. Εμένα μου ήρθε απ' το +447415188818, αλλά (όπως θα σας δείξει μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση), χρησιμοποιεί και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2015)

Καινούργια κατηγορία πσαρέματος (υποτίθεται ότι προέρχεται από τον ΟΤΕ...) -- έσπασα τους ζωντανούς συνδέσμους:

Dear User,

This is an automated message regarding a Trojan Virus detected in our
database today.To secure your mailbox please follow this link
cwebmaster018.wix.com/tools-otenet-gr, which will take you to
a verification page to verify your webmail account

We apologize for the inconvenience.


WebAdmin | Privacy & Security | Copyright © 2015 All rights reserved.

No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG -
avg.com
Version: 2014.0.1831 / Virus Database: 2090/4551

------------------------------------------------

Αγαπητέ χρήστη,

Πρόκειται για ένα αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα σχετικά με έναν ιό Trojan
που ανιχνεύονται στη βάση δεδομένων μας σήμερα.Να ασφαλή το
γραμματοκιβώτιό σας ακολουθήστε το σύνδεσμο
cwebmaster018.wix.com/tools-otenet-gr , που θα σας μεταφέρει σε
μια σελίδα επαλήθευση για να επαληθεύσετε τον λογαριασμό webmail σας

Ζητούμε συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία.


WebAdmin | Προστασία της ιδιωτικής ζωής & ασφαλείας | Πνευματικά
δικαιώματα © 2015 όλα τα δικαιώματα διατηρούνται.

Όχι ιόs βρήκα σε αυτό το μήνυμα.
Ελέγχεται από AVG-
AVG.com
Έκδοση: 2014.0.1831 / βάσης δεδομένων του ιού: 2090/4551


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2015)

Σας έχει τύχει να έρθει τέτοιο μήνυμα στο κινητό σας;
"Γεια σου, Εβίτα. Μόλις γύρισα από Γαλλία. Άσ' τα, χώρισα με τον Φάνη. Θέλεις να συναντηθούμε για καφέ να τα πούμε; Ντέπυ".
Ήρθε από αριθμό "Αμερικής".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

Ναι, και είναι απάτη.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 19, 2015)

Το δικό μου ήταν καλύτερο: 
Ειρήνη μου τι κάνεις; Χαθήκαμε! Εγώ πού να στα λέω. Χώρισα πριν 14 μήνες είμαι στις μοναξιές μου και ψάχνομαι! Πάμε αύριο για καφέ να τα πούμε από κοντά; - Άντζελα.

Τα βρίσκω αριστουργηματικά από κάθε άποψη. Ψυχολογία, επιλογή των ονομάτων, τα πάντα όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2015)

Δεν είναι καινούργιες ιστορίες, πάντως. Θυμάμαι το πρώτο κύμα των κυρίων εξυπνόπουλων που τηλεφώναγαν στις Άντζελες πριν από 3-4 χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

Εμένα ήταν (από +19292717386):
EBITA MOY TI KANEIΣ; EΠITEΛOYΣ ΓYPIΣA AΠO ΓAΛΛIA. AΣTA! XΩPIΣA ME TON ΦANH. NA KEPAΣΩ KAΦE NA ΣTA ΠΩ AΠO KONTA; O KAINOYPIOΣ MOY APIΘMOΣ EINAI 6948913150 -NTEΠY

Επίσης από +447400396969 παίρνω μηνύματα του τύπου (άλλαξα τα λινκ):
BINTEOMHNYMA! KΛIKAPE: http://secure-mail.mobi/app/s/******
EXEIΣ ENA BINTEO/MHNYMA! KΛIKAPE: http://secure-mail.mobi/app/s/******
EΛHΦΘH MHNYMA APXEIOY ΠOΛYMEΣΩN! KΛIKAPE: http://secure-mail.mobi/app/s/******

Παλιότερα μου 'χε έρθει και αυτό: http://news247.gr/eidiseis/texnolog...hn-kafeteria-kai-moy-areses-polu.3196432.html


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα ήταν (από +19292717386):
> EBITA MOY TI KANEIΣ; EΠITEΛOYΣ ΓYPIΣA AΠO ΓAΛΛIA. AΣTA! XΩPIΣA ME TON ΦANH. NA KEPAΣΩ KAΦE NA ΣTA ΠΩ AΠO KONTA; O KAINOYPIOΣ MOY APIΘMOΣ EINAI 6948913150 -NTEΠY


Aκριβώς αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί να απαντήσει κανείς σε αυτά τα μηνύματα; Αν δεις ένα τέτοιο θα καταλάβεις ότι πρόκειται για λάθος π.χ. και θα το σβήσεις. Πόσοι είναι πια οι ιππότες που θα απαντήσουν "λάθος νούμερο φίλε";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2015)

Η ιδέα είναι ότι θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο να πεις «Μου ήρθε κατά λάθος το μήνυμά σου, αλλά μη στενοχωριέσαι βρε κορίτσι μου, έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές, να βγούμε για έναν καφέ κλπ κλπ»


----------



## Marinos (Mar 19, 2015)

Ομολογώ ότι έχω κρατήσει το μήνυμα στο κινητό εδώ και τρία χρόνια (!) και κάθε φορά που το βλέπω, σκέφτομαι τι καλά να ήμουν λέει δημοσιογράφος και να έκανα μια σχετική έρευνα παίρνοντας το τηλέφωνο κλπ. με έξοδα της εφημερίδας. Υποθέτω ότι η συνέχεια πάει «μένω σε άλλη πόλη, κάνε μου τα έξοδα να έρθω» ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

Τα πσαρωτικά μηνύματα είναι επί της ουσίας σύντομα IQ test: Αν το χάψεις για να ανταποκριθείς, τότε είσαι αρκετά εύπιστος ώστε να μπεις στη διαδικασία που θα σου σερβιριστεί στη συνέχεια. Τα πάντα είναι θέμα ποσοστών.


----------



## cougr (Mar 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ομολογώ ότι έχω κρατήσει το μήνυμα στο κινητό εδώ και τρία χρόνια (!) και κάθε φορά που το βλέπω, σκέφτομαι τι καλά να ήμουν λέει δημοσιογράφος και να έκανα μια σχετική έρευνα παίρνοντας το τηλέφωνο κλπ. με έξοδα της εφημερίδας. Υποθέτω ότι η συνέχεια πάει «μένω σε άλλη πόλη, κάνε μου τα έξοδα να έρθω» ή κάπως έτσι.



Συνήθως ο στόχος τέτοιου είδους απάτης είναι να σε καταφέρουν να καλέσεις τον αριθμό που παρέχεται, οπότε χρεώνουν τον λογαριασμό σου με υπέρογκα ποσά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2015)

Σήμερα κέρδισα εννιακοσίων χιλιάδων από τη Microsoft. 
Μου έφτιαξε τη μέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

Νέα γενιά πσαράδων στο Διαδίχτυο. Προχτές μου έστειλαν αυτό (προσέξτε το μέιλ του αποστολέα):

*αναβάθμιση e-mail σας*

OTENET Tools <[email protected]>
21 Μαΐ (Πριν από 2 ημέρες)

Please upgrade your OTE TOOLS here 
Παρακαλώ αναβαθμίστε τον ΟΤΕ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ σας εδώ 

Σήμερα πήρα κι αυτό (και με γραφικά πλέον!):


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2015)

Κάτι που δείχνει ποιος είναι ο πιο απαραίτητος επαγγελματίας: ο καλός μεταφραστής, ακόμα και για να στηθεί μια αξιοπρεπής απάτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2015)

Κάποιος φίλος μ' έστειλε σ' αυτή τη σελίδα. Ισχυρίζονται ότι σου ανοίγουν offshore εταιρεία σε 12 χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και το ΗΒ, και τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. Επειδή μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο, ξέροντας τις προϋποθέσεις για άνοιγμα λογαριασμού τουλάχιστον στο ΗΒ, σκέφτηκα να στείλω ένα email να ρωτήσω πώς ανοίγουν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. Ισχυρίζονται ότι με 490 ευρώ αμοιβή (!) σού ανοίγουν προσωπικό τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, χωρίς να δίνουν καμία άλλη λεπτομέρεια. http://www.offshore-express-company.com/offshore-bank-account/

Στέλνω λοιπόν email και ρωτάω να μου πουν για ποιες τράπεζες μιλάνε, σε ποιες χώρες και λοιπά. Αρχικά η απάντηση ήταν "Dear Alexandra", και μου είπαν ότι έχουν 70 τράπεζες σε διάφορες χώρες, πάλι χωρίς να δίνουν καμία λεπτομέρεια. Τους ξαναρώτησα, "Πώς θέλετε να σας δώσω 490 ευρώ προκαταβολικά, χωρίς να ξέρω απολύτως τίποτα;" Και τότε ήρθε η απάντηση, όπου το "Alexandra" έχει ξεχαστεί και γίνομαι "Dear Sir", και το πράγμα φωνάζει από μακριά ότι μιλάμε για scam. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι την πατάνε, όμως.

Dear Sir,
If you want to know the condition of the bank before you decide if you want to open an account I recommend you to address your demand directly to the different bank and see their offers separately.
Our offer consist, to take you conditions and needs and find the most appropriate bank that we work with, that could accept you case, preparing the forms, and represent you for opening the bank account.
You should know that every client have different needs and we cant send 70 different offers, when we don’t even know what bank would accept you.
I hope you understand Pending your reply, please accept, Sir, my best regards


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2015)

Έλαβα και email από κάποιον που λέει δήθεν ότι λέγεται Yahoo Member, αλλά η διεύθυνσή του email του είναι [email protected]οlgrp.cοm. Το δε "click here" κρύβει έναν συντομευμένο σύνδεσμο (δεν τον πάτησα φυσικά). Παρόλα αυτά, πολλά κορόιδα θα τσιμπήσουν.

Thank you for being a loyal Yahoo! Mail user! We are excited to bring you the new Yahoo! Mail.
We are undertaking some essential, but extensive maintenance to improve Yahoo! Mail. During the maintenance period, you need to revalidate your account to avoid problems accessing your email.
Click Here to Revalidate.
Welcome to the new version of Yahoo! Mail.
David McDowell
Senior Director
Product Management, Yahoo! Mail
Yahoo! Mail Privacy Policy | Yahoo! Privacy Policy | Web Beacons in Email
Please do not reply to this message. This is a service email related to your use of Yahoo! Mail.
Yahoo! is located at 701 First Avenue, Sunnyvale, CA 94089, USA.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

Καλημέρες

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις να λέμε και πού οδηγεί ο σύνδεσμος που μας ζητάνε να πατήσουμε ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ.

Βλέπουμε τον σύνδεσμο περνώντας το ποντίκι από πάνω ή εξετάζοντας τον κώδικα του μηνύματος (δεξί κουμπί πάνω στο κείμενο > View Page Source, αναζήτηση).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2015)

Περνώντας το ποντίκι από πάνω, μου έβγαλε έναν συντομευμένο σύνδεσμο, το έγραψα ήδη. Μπορείς από τον συντομευμένο σύνδεσμο να καταλάβεις πού οδηγεί;



Alexandra said:


> Έλαβα και email από κάποιον που λέει δήθεν ότι λέγεται Yahoo Member, αλλά η διεύθυνσή του email του είναι [email protected]οlgrp.cοm. Το δε "click here" κρύβει έναν συντομευμένο σύνδεσμο (δεν τον πάτησα φυσικά). Παρόλα αυτά, πολλά κορόιδα θα τσιμπήσουν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο. Ο συντομευμένος σύνδεσμος δεν μας λέει αυτό που θέλουμε. Τον πατάμε μόνο αν θέλουμε να ανακαλύψουμε πόσο καλά προστατευμένος είναι ο υπολογιστής μας. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2015)

Αυτή τη φορά, το μήνυμα που πήρα από το δήθεν Yahoo Mail έδειχνε σχεδόν αυθεντικό. Μέχρι που εξέτασα τον σύνδεσμο που δίνουν για να επιβεβαιώσεις δήθεν τα στοιχεία σου, ο οποίος ήταν απλώς: http://tr.im/Je1zr.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι χιλιάδες άτομα θα την πατήσουν όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2015)

Ε, και ο τίτλος δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εμπνευσμένος... :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2015)

Φαίνεται ότι είναι πσάρεμα και από την ηλεδιεύθυνση που δίνουν ([email protected]). Δεν είναι της Yahoo, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2016)

Πρέπει να είναι το πιο αστείο μέιλ που πήρα αυτή την εβδομάδα (προηγήθηκαν κάτι λογαριασμοί που έρχονται με το στανιό ηλεκτρονικά πια), οπότε είπα να το απαθανατίσω -- το πιο θρυλικό είναι βέβαια το ιμέιλ του διαχειριστή:

Otenet E-Mail-Administrator <[email protected]>

2:24 π.μ. (Πριν από 4 ώρες)

προς
Αγαπητοί Otenet Ισχύει συνδρομητές,

Αυτό το μήνυμα είναι από την Otenet Email διαχειριστή IT Service σε όλους subscribers.You λογαριασμό e-mail μας είναι να μας δώσετε την παρακάτω

πληροφορίες για την εκ νέου επικύρωση του λογαριασμού σας λόγω spam και να Otenet αναβάθμιση της έκδοσης ανεπιθύμητα νέα μήνα.

Σημείωση: Otenet λογαριασμού ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου σας θα λήξει μετά από μια εβδομάδα, αν δεν εκ νέου επικύρωση ή την ημερομηνία της Otenet λογαριασμό σας. Παρακαλώ κάνετε συνεργάζονται

μαζί μας ώστε να μπορούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε καλύτερα, επικοινωνήστε με το διαχειριστή του !! ****

Όνομα χρήστη:
Σύνθημα:
Επιβεβαιώστε τον κωδικό πρόσβασής σας:
Εναλλακτικές Email:

Ευχαριστώ.
Otenet Email Διαχειριστής


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 9, 2016)

:lol::lol::lol:!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2016)

Φρέσκα πσάρια:

Hello My Beloved in Christ.

I am Mrs.idaho (Citizen Of Cyprus) an aging widow suffering from
long time illness (Cancer), I am currently admitted in a private
hospital, I have some funds I inherited from my late loving husband
Mr. Willem frank which he deposited in a Bank and I need a very honest
and God fearing family who can use this funds for God's work and 20%
out of the total funds will be for your compensation for doing this
work of God.

Please if your Family will be able to use these funds for the Lord's
work kindly reply ( Idahohelen5παπάκιgmailτελείαcom ) for more details.

Thanks for your co-operations and Remain bless.

your sister in the Lord,
Mrs. Idaho Helen


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2016)

> my late loving husband Mr. Willem frank
> your sister in the Lord, Mrs. Idaho Helen



Άλλος ένας Ασχετόπουλος που δεν ξέρει ότι το βαφτιστικό μπαίνει μπροστά από το επώνυμο και ότι δεν γράφουμε τα όνομα σαν να είναι κεφαλή εγκυκλοπαιδικού λήμματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φρέσκα πσάρια:
> I am Mrs.idaho (Citizen Of Cyprus)



I am Mr Vermont, Citizen of Venezuela. Nice to meet you.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2016)

Eμενα σήμερα μου ήρθε μήνυμα από Ρωσίδα καλλονή που αναζητά σχέση με άντρα στο εξωτερικό. Επειδή δεν εκπληρώνω τις απαιτήσεις, λέω να σας ενημερώσω για να επικοινωνήσετε όσοι κύριοι ενδιαφέρεστε. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι μερικά σημεία του μηνύματος της καλλονής είναι λίγο αντιφατικά, και τα έχω τονίσει για να τα επισημάνω, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρείτε άκρη. 

Hello! I'm Ekaterina. Im live in Russia. 

Ε, καλό αυτό Κατερίνα μας. Πολύ καλύτερο από το να ήσουν dead in Russia. 

I'am 31 years old. This is my first experience to make acquaintance with somebody in internet. I had a look at your profile and there I am pick up your contacts! I am made up my mind to contact you. Im parted from a boyfriend 1 year ago and just now I looking for a man relationships beyond the sea, as I got disillusioned of Russian men. _I have a dread of international relationships!_

Ε, τότε κακώς ψάχνεις για άντρα υπερπόντιo (beyond the sea) ρε Κατερίνα. 

Some of my acquaintances has already come across their affection in internet and they are overjoyed!!!

Ντεν καταλαβαίνει. 

I cherish hopes, that we will be able to to found real relationships and will get closer to each other soon.
Our interaction will evolve into something truer and we will pick up each other in reality.

Εξακολουθεί να ντεν καταλαβαίνει, αλλά πιάνει το νόημα. 

I trust you will not ignore me and my mail.

Ζαμέ!

If I fancy your imagination and you would like to recognize more about me, I will wait for your mail!!!
I'm attach my photo! Please attach you photo and tell me you real name!!
It is IMPORTANT! Im searching only for sincere relationships!

Η ειλικρίνειά σου με συγκινεί. 

Write me on personal mail: nikkatya31παπάκιgmail.com
Without performance and platitude!!! I trust to hear from you soon, Ekaterina.

Άμα δε θες performance τότε τί τον θες τον χριστιανό; Ούτε platitude δεν θές...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2017)

Ανέλαβαν καινούργια παιδιά το μαγαζί, φαίνεται...

Αγαπητέ: Otenet χρήστη,

Λόγω περίσσειας εγκατάλειψη λογαριασμού Otenet, Webmaster μας αποφάσισε να ανανεώσετε τη βάση δεδομένων και να διαγράψετε Ανενεργοί λογαριασμοί για να δημιουργήσετε χώρο για τα νωπά χρήστες. Για να επαληθεύσετε το λογαριασμό σας Otenet, πρέπει να απαντήσετε σε αυτό το email αμέσως και να παρέχουν σωστά τις παρακάτω πληροφορίες:

Ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο:
Κωδικός πρόσβασης:


Αποτυχία για να γίνει αυτό θα καταστήσει αμέσως λογαριασμού Otenet απενεργοποιείται από το σύστημά μας. Βάση δεδομένων της Otenet δροσιστικό αρχίζει μόλις μέσα σε 48 ώρες δεν ληφθεί μια απόκριση.

Ευχαριστούμε!
ΟΤΕΝΕΤ κέντρο υποστήριξης ομάδας


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2017)

Αυτοί σερβίρουν και δροσιστικό. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2017)

Για τους νωπά χρήστες, μόνο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2017)

Την ακούσατε την ιστορία με τον Νιγηριανό κροίσο, έτσι; Τον Σωρρούμπα...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 20, 2017)

Οι μεταφράσεις άρχισαν να εξελίσσονται. Στο σημερινό που μου ήρθε, σχεδόν τίποτα δεν προδίδει εκτός από τον "καθυστερημένο πελάτη" (α, και τα ακατανόητα συγχαρητήρια για την παραβίαση του ιδιωτικού μου απορρήτου):

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Με όλο τον σεβασμό, σας έστειλα επιστολή την περασμένη εβδομάδα, αλλά δεν έλαβα απάντηση από εσάς, λάβατε την αλληλογραφία μου; Σας συγχαίρω ειλικρινά για την παραβίαση του ιδιωτικού σας απορρήτου, ιδίως επικοινωνώντας μαζί σας μέσω αυτού του μέσου για μια επιχειρηματική συναλλαγή αυτού του μεγέθους, αλλά λόγω της σοβαρότητας και της επείγουσας ανάγκης, συνεπώς, ήταν απαραίτητο να αναζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας. Παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου μέσω της ιδιωτικής μου ηλεκτρονικής διεύθυνσης ([email protected]) για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη μεταφορά ($ 8 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών) που έφυγε από τον καθυστερημένο πελάτη μου, την υπηκοότητα της χώρας σας.

Θέλω να σας παρουσιάσω ως τον συγγενή του τελευταίου πελάτη μου, επειδή έχετε το ίδιο επώνυμο με τον τελευταίο πελάτη μου, θα σας δώσω τις απαραίτητες λεπτομέρειες για αυτή τη συναλλαγή, μόλις σας ακούσω.

Με εκτιμιση,
Δικηγόρος Leslie Davids
+228 92 29 80 55


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Θέλω να σας παρουσιάσω ως τον συγγενή του τελευταίου πελάτη μου, επειδή έχετε το ίδιο επώνυμο με τον τελευταίο πελάτη μου, θα σας δώσω τις απαραίτητες λεπτομέρειες για αυτή τη συναλλαγή, μόλις σας ακούσω.



Περίεργο. Ο «καθυστερημένος» πελάτης είναι που έγινε «τελευταίος» εδώ;


----------



## Themis (Jul 20, 2017)

nickel said:


> Περίεργο. Ο «καθυστερημένος» πελάτης είναι που έγινε «τελευταίος» εδώ;


Μπα, ασφαλώς για μακαρίτη μιλάει (late). Αφού έχει πεθάνει, λογικό είναι να καθυστερεί.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2017)

...
Better late than never, they say. Yeah, right. Ζήσε, μαύρε μου.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 21, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Με εκτιμιση,
> Δικηγόρος Leslie Davids



Το ορθογραφικό λάθος μού έκανε εντύπωση. Υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκεις σε τέτοιες μεταφράσεις όλων των ειδών τα λάθη _εκτός_ από ορθογραφικά. (Αυτό δεν έχει και τόνο· αναρωτιέμαι αν το κοτσάρανε από πουθενά αλλού.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το ορθογραφικό λάθος μού έκανε εντύπωση. Υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκεις σε τέτοιες μεταφράσεις όλων των ειδών τα λάθη _εκτός_ από ορθογραφικά. (Αυτό δεν έχει και τόνο· αναρωτιέμαι αν το κοτσάρανε από πουθενά αλλού.)



Και όμως:

https://translate.google.com/?langpair=en|el#en/el/Sincerely

https://www.google.gr/search?q="Με+"εκτιμιση,""&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2017)

*Χαίρετε*

Αγαπητέ φίλε, 

Είμαι κα Διονυσία Denis Perman από την Ισλανδία, παντρεμένος με την Αργά Μηχανικός 
Denis Perman {διδακτορικό} που εργάστηκαν με ΠΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ EXXON ΩΣ 
ΓΕΩΤΡΉΣΕΩΝ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΤΗ στο Κουβέιτ για 19 χρόνια πριν από το θάνατό του για το 
22 Αυγούστου 2016. Ήμασταν παντρεμένοι εδώ και είκοσι τέσσερα χρόνια χωρίς μια 
παιδί. Πέθανε μετά από σύντομη ασθένεια που κράτησε μόλις τέσσερις ημέρες. 
Πριν από το θάνατό του, έχει το ποσό των USD 10,142,728.00 δολάρια 
με μια τράπεζα στην Ινδία και αυτό το ταμείο είναι προς το παρόν με την τράπεζα αναμένει μου 
εκταμίευσης ως δικαιούχος και των πλησιέστερων συγγενών στα ταμεία. Πρόσφατα, μου 
Ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι δεν θα διαρκέσει για τα επόμενα οκτώ μήνες λόγω 
το πρόβλημα του καρκίνου. Αφού είναι γνωστό κατάστασή μου, αποφάσισα να δωρίσει αυτή 
κεφαλαίων σε μια εκκλησία, οργάνωση ή καλός άνθρωπος που θα χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το 
χρήματα με καλή πίστη. 

l έλαβε αυτή την απόφαση γιατί δεν έχω κανένα παιδί που θα κληρονομήσει 
αυτά τα λεφτά. Κράτησα αυτό το μυστικό κατάθεσης μέχρι σήμερα? Γι 'αυτό είμαι 
λήψη αυτής της απόφασης. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί καμία τηλεφωνική 
επικοινωνία στον τομέα αυτό, λόγω του εμπιστευτικού αυτού 
συναλλαγή. Με την απάντησή σας θα σας δώσει την επαφή της τράπεζας. Εγώ 
θα εκδώσει επίσης μια επιστολή της άδειας για την τράπεζα που θα αποδειχθεί 
είστε η παρούσα δικαιούχος των χρημάτων. Έτσι θα είναι να μου στείλετε τη διεύθυνσή σας, το όνομα, τη χώρα και το κινητό. 

Περιμένουν ανταποκρίνεται σου και ο Θεός να σας ευλογεί. 
Η κα Διονυσία Denis Perman


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2017)

Μούφα είναι, αν ήταν από την Ισλανδία θα τελείωνε το επώνυμό της σε -dottir. Σε ποιον πάνε να τα πουλήσουν αυτά;


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2017)

Η κα Διονυσία Διονυσντότιρ είναι υπαρκτό προσωπο από Ισλανδία, απλά έχει πάρει το επιθετο του συζύγου της που ήταν Ινδός (εξού και οι καταθέσεις στην Ινδία) που είχε εξαγγλίσει το όνομά του.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2017)

sarant said:


> Μούφα είναι, αν ήταν από την Ισλανδία θα τελείωνε το επώνυμό της σε -dottir. Σε ποιον πάνε να τα πουλήσουν αυτά;



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2017)

Your Abandoned Package For Delivery

I have very vital information, but first I must have your trust before I review it to you because it may cause me my job, so I need somebody that I can trust for me to be able to review the secret to you. 
I am Mr. Kevin Bryner, Chief Inspection Agent- United Nations Inspection Unit at Charlotte Douglas International Airport, working hand in hand with Department of Homeland Security and U.S Customs and Border Protection. During our investigation, I discovered an abandoned shipment from a Diplomat from Africa and when scanned it revealed an undisclosed sum of money in a metal trunk box weighing approximately 25kg each. The consignment was abandoned because the Content was not properly declared by the consignee as money rather it was declared as film materials to avoid diversion by the shipping agent and also the Diplomat inability to pay for Non Inspection Fees.

On my assumption, each of the boxes will contain about $7Million to $8Million each and the consignment is still left in the storage house till today, but as the year is coming to and end you most act fast. The consignment are two metal boxes with weight of about 25kg each (Internal dimension: W61 x H156 x D73 (cm). Effective capacity: 110 LBS.). Approximately, the details of the consignment including your name and address, the official document from United Nation office are tagged on the Metal Trunk boxes. 

Provide your name, phone number and full home address, to cross check if it corresponds with the name and address on the consignment including the name of nearest airport around your city and other details. You can send the required details to me by email for onward delivery. All communication must be held extremely confidential. I can get everything concluded within 48hours upon your acceptance and proceed to your address for delivery if you assure me of sharing the content 30% for me / 70% with you on my arrival to your house.

I want to transact this business with you and share the money, since the shipper has abandoned it and disappeared because of the fear of being arrested by the authorities. I will pay for the Non inspection fee and arrange for the boxes to be moved out of this airport to your address by myself. But I will share it 30%/70% with you. I assure you that this is legal and 100% risk free.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2018)

...
Dear Beneficiary,

Kindly note that you are required as a matter of urgency to reconfirm your information including your name,phone number and your address for verification and immediate payment within 24 hours to enable your payment of US$10.7Million.This is as a result of the mandate given to me by the President Federal Republic in conjunction with the Federal Executive Council (FEC),the Senate Committee on Foreign Debts Reconciliation and Implementation Panel on Contract/inheritance/compensation funds to complete all the unpaid Contract/inheritance/lottery fund.

Get back to me urgently.

Best Regards,
Mr.Adebayo Adelabu.
Deputy Governor (CBN)
KINDLY NOTE THAT *SOME IMPOSTERS HAVE STARTED MAKING FORGERY OF MY GOOD NAME*

:woot:  :lol:


----------



## Poshnjari (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2018)

Κακόπιστοι...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 24, 2018)

Από τη Στέφανι Λέο!

Σας γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα με δάκρυα και θλίψη και ξέρω ότι αυτό το μήνυμα μπορεί να έρθει σε σας ως έκπληξη, είμαι η Στέφανι Λέο. Η μόνη κόρη. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν ένας πολύ πλούσιος έμπορος κακάο στην Ακτή του Ακτή του Αμπέιγ (Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού) και ο πατέρας μου δηλητηρίατο από τους επιχειρηματικούς του συνεργάτες σε μια από τις εξόδους του σε επαγγελματικό ταξίδι.

Η μητέρα μου πέθανε όταν ήμουν μωρό και από τότε ο πατέρας μου με πήρε τόσο ιδιαίτερο. Πριν από το θάνατο του πατέρα μου σε ένα ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο εδώ στο Αμπιτζάν, μου τηλεφώνησε κρυφά στην κρεβατοκάμαρά του και μου είπε ότι έχει το ποσό (7,500,000.00) επτά εκατομμυρίων πεντακοσίων χιλιάδων αμερικανικών Dorella, μια από τις διεθνείς τράπεζες εδώ στο Αμπιτζάν, χρησιμοποίησε το όνομά μου ως μοναδική κόρη του για τον επόμενο Κιν στην κατάθεση του ταμείου. Ο αείμνηστος πατέρας μου με ενημέρωσε να αναζητήσω έναν ξένο συνεργάτη σε μια χώρα της επιλογής μου, όπου θα μεταφέρω αυτά τα χρήματα και θα τα χρησιμοποιήσω για επενδυτικούς σκοπούς όπως η διαχείριση ακινήτων ή η διαχείριση ξενοδοχείων.

Είμαι επιζητούμενος για τη βοήθειά σας με τους ακόλουθους τρόπους: (1) Να παράσχει έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό στον οποίο θα μεταφερθούν αυτά τα χρήματα. (2) Να υπηρετήσει ως θεματοφύλακας μου. (3) Να με ρυθμίσει να έρθω τη χώρα σας για να συνεχίσει την εκπαίδευσή μου.

Σημείωση: Είμαι πρόθυμος να σας προσφέρω 20% του συνολικού ποσού ως αποζημίωση για την προσπάθεια / εισροή σας μετά την επιτυχή μεταφορά αυτού του αμοιβαίου κεφαλαίου στον υποψήφιο τραπεζικό σας λογαριασμό. Προκαλέστε να ακούσετε σύντομα.

Τις καλύτερες ευχές,
Στέφανι Λέο


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Η μητέρα μου πέθανε όταν ήμουν μωρό και από τότε ο πατέρας μου με πήρε τόσο ιδιαίτερο. Πριν από το θάνατο του πατέρα μου σε ένα ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο εδώ στο Αμπιτζάν, μου τηλεφώνησε κρυφά στην κρεβατοκάμαρά του...


Καλέ τι του έκανε του παιδιού; Να ενημερώσουμε τον εισαγγελέα ανηλίκων!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2018)

Dorella είναι δολάρια βουτηγμένα σε νουτέλα, άραγε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2018)

Νουτέλα με βρώσιμο χρυσό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 24, 2018)

Λατρεύω τον Επόμενο Κιν. Καρβούλα <3


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 25, 2018)

Έψαχνα τη δισκογραφία των Κιν για σχετικούς τίτλους, ώστε να συνοδεύσω την επιστολή με βιντεάκι, αλλά δυστυχώς ατύχησα (όπως η μόνη κόρη).


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2018)

O επόμενος Κιν είναι ο αδερφός του προσεχούς Κιν κι ο γιός του προηγούμενου Κιν.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2020)

Μόλις έλαβα μήνυμα από Alexis Tsipras. :woot: Seems legit. :laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2020)

"limar la casa avenue" :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 9, 2021)

Χμμμ, δεν με πείσατε, κύριε επιθεωρητά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 4, 2022)

Από πού να το πιάσεις...


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 10, 2022)

Εδώ πετάμε ό,τι μας έρθει στο μυαλό, κι αν πιάσει έπιασε: τα Αμερικανικά Ταχυδρομεία στέλνουν e-mail (χαχαχα) για λογαριασμό του ΔΝΤ που όμως έχει στείλει τα λεφτά μου στην ΕΤΕπ, και με ψάχνει η ίδια η Γκεοργκίεβα προσωπικά. (Και η απαραίτητη επίκληση στον Θεό)


----------

